# David Lynch vs Tim Burton



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

Tale of the Tape


David Lynch










Feature Fims
1977	Eraserhead
1980	The Elephant Man
1984	Dune
1986	Blue Velvet
1990	Wild at Heart
1992	Twin Peaks: Fire Walk with Me
1997	Lost Highway
1999	The Straight Story
2001	Mulholland Drive
2006	Inland Empire

(also note: helped create and bring to life the TV show Twin Peaks)


Tim Burton










Feature Fims
1982	Vincent
1984	Frankenweenie
1985	Pee-wee's Big Adventure
1988	Beetlejuice
1989	Batman
1990	Edward Scissorhands
1992	Batman Returns
1994	Ed Wood
1996	Mars Attacks!
1999	Sleepy Hollow
2001	Planet of the Apes
2003	Big Fish
2005	Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
2005	Corpse Bride
2007	Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street

(also note: he wrote and produced The Nightmare Before Christmas)


So, who is better?


















(stolen from an old INTP Central thread, i am curious to see what the general opinion throughout all 16 types is)


----------



## Entelechy (Dec 5, 2009)

I'll take Lynch over Burton any day of the week.


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

Dear god, I love Tim but I dont even think its a competition. Lynch wins hands down. Some of my all time favorite movies :tongue:.


----------



## entpreter (Aug 5, 2009)

David Lynch's hair wins. Tim Burton's movies win. It's a win:win situation.

Jokes aside, I'm not familiar with David Lynch's older films and so this is a biased opinion : )


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Lynch forever


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Definately Lynch. 

Mars attacks is a flipping awesome film though.


----------



## Sweetish (Dec 17, 2009)

From the list I have seen 1 out of 10 Lynch movies (that would be Dune... and only because my brothers had read the books, or else I'd likely never have seen it)

I've seen 11 out of 15 of the Tim Burton movies.

Hard for me to like movies I've never heard of/seen. Dune was a fracking mess of a movie, too. I've only heard of Twin Peaks as a title, having no link to any clue as to what it's about whatsoever.

I'm 28 years old, only able to speak for what films and genres I've been exposed to- someone who hasn't ever been on my radar when it comes to film I obviously cannot begin to appreciate. Perhaps I'm too young to have been a member of his target audience.

Guess I'll have to IMDB and RottenTomatoes some of this, later.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I hate Lynch. I think he's overrated and pretentious and his movies are vapid fluff trying desperately to be deep. Burton wins by default. :tongue:


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> I hate Lynch. I think he's overrated and pretentious and his movies are vapid fluff trying desperately to be deep.


The only difference between David Lynch and other directors assumed to be great is that he actually is. Personally I don't know why he has succes, he's too good for the large nr of people to understand.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Alchemical Romance said:


> The only difference between David Lynch and other directors assumed to be great is that he actually is. Personally I don't know why he has succes, he's too good for the large nr of people to understand.


I know soooooooooooooooo many people who like him and they all act like they are so special to "get it". I "get it", I just think it's pretentious.


----------



## Seducer of the Homeless (Jun 14, 2009)

i prefer Lynch, but i do love Burton's movies (Edward Scissorhands, Sleepy Hollow, Nightmare Before Christmas, hell, Mars Attacks was awesome :tongue
but yeah, Lynch for me


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

I chose Lynch. I can't get enough of his dark avant-garde style of films. Even though his "sympathetic misfit movie", The Elephant Man, while excellent, isn't as good as Edward Scissorhands.


----------



## The Chronic Liar (Dec 22, 2009)

Tim Burton. The man is brilliant and all of his movies are great and entertaining. I LOVE Lynch, but when it comes to Burton, to me there's no competition. I grew up watching his movies and some of my favs are ones he directed/produced/etc.


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> I know soooooooooooooooo many people who like him and they all act like they are so special to "get it". I "get it", I just think it's pretentious.


What do you mean by pretentious?


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2010)

Definitely Lynch - Mulholland Drive is a masterpiece (the ubiquitous Lacanian interpretations that can be derived from it always amaze me). That doesn't mean I don't like Burton, on the contrary, I loved Big Fish and eagerly await his Alice in Wonderland remake - but I still give more credit to Lynch, it's much less linear and mainstream - me likey ^^


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I like them both. I relate more to Tim Burton movies, but I find Lynch more intriguing and mysterious. I can't decide.


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

I have to go with David Lynch. His movies are just so wierd and they dont make any sense, but I think theyre really cool.
But I think Tim is up there on my list. I almost went with him when I saw that he made Mars Attacks, but I still have to go with Lynch.


----------



## Alchemical Romance (Nov 26, 2009)

Tim who? :laughing:


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

Lynch was an easy win for me.

I am still in love with Dale Cooper. :blushed:

And seriously, I love how he takes his time to tell stories, linking things together thematically and leaving things open to interpretation. Really gets me.

PS. A friend once did a 'Which Twin Peaks Character Are You?' quiz on Facebook, and she came out as The Log Lady. I mocked her, and then did the test myself, and came out as BOB!!! My friends still laugh about that from time to time. :happy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Probably David Lynch, I've seen more Tim Burton films though. Mulholand Drive is amazing!!


----------

